# Planting in driftwood?



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I've seen something similar to this done before, just wanted to confirm if I can do it. This guy took a piece of driftwood that was about 3" thick and pretty long, and dug some holes with them with a drill 1" in diameter and 2" deep and stuffed them with potting soil and a few stem plants (hygros i believe). They grew well and it looked pretty good, would this be a good idea? Kinda like making little pots inside a piece of driftwood, would this be ok in long term, or would the roots extend indefinitely? I know this won't work with plants like anubias and vals since their root structure seems to grow quite large, but for some plants like hygrophila polysperma or even rootless plants like hornwort, would this be possible?


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Technically I don't see why you couldn't do it, it would all depend on the piece of driftwood you use and the plants you want to put in them. Crypts would probably work well, or something like Pogostemon helferi would be awesome. I think as long as the type of plant(s) you're using aren't too big and don't have overly large root systems. The size of the holes is the other factor I guess .. I was thinking of doing something like this but with a piece of wood that had larger holes (filled with floutire or w/e) so that you could have like small beds of plants on the driftwood ... if that makes any sense.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just a thoguht after the hole cups have been drilled why not drill a 2-3 small (say 5mm) holes clean through the other side of the driftwood so you have some more planting options should a plant have more roots it can snake out the holes and keep growing.

Just an idea that came to mind when I saw this post.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I will definitely try this, if it doesnt work out too well, I will just cover up the holes with a layer of moss and no one will ever know


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I will definitely try this, if it doesnt work out too well, I will just cover up the holes with a layer of moss and no one will ever know


The wonders of moss as a covering thing. 

Yup you may want to go to Home D and get a longer drill bit pending how thick the driftwood is. If it was me I would be drilling on the diagonal towards the back of the tank where the driftwood back is facing so you don't really need to be plugging it up with moss and any roots coming out I would think would wrap around the back area.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

anubias roots will attach to drift


----------

